# My Wife Is giving Me an Ultimatum



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

We are having Financial problems, she had taken car loans and had put herself in quite some Debt. In the country we live in, if you have a bounced check and a case has been files, you go straight to jail, until the money sue is Paid! 
So, she informed me that this guy has offered her around $25,000 to close 2 debts, if I dont sort the money out, she would probably sleep with this guy for the money.... 
I have 2 kids... and no way I can have her go to jail or something like that..


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Gooch78 said:


> So, she informed me that this guy has offered her around $25,000 to close 2 debts, if I dont sort the money out, she would probably sleep with this guy for the money....
> I have 2 kids... and no way I can have her go to jail or something like that..


wow 25k just for sex...that's really something. 

Unfortunately in these situations you have to choose which situation you hate less: her sleeping with the guy or her in jail. If it were me I would choose jail because one, i would feel my H would be taking responsibility for what he created and two, I would NEVER get over my H sleeping with someone else (even for that kind of money).


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

ummmmmmm, is she serious? She is willing to prostitute to pay a debt? Are you sure it is just car loans? Take a loan against your house and get it paid off and get rid of her.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont believe one pays 25 grand for that. I am not sure where you come in. Are you asking if you should pay it or send her to jail or let the other man pay it.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well its not exactly easy to get rid of her when we have 2 beautiful kids, who are happy to see us together.. and the last thing I would ever want to see is the mother of my kids going to jail.. Well, atleast she is being honest and telling me what she would have to do, and said she would tell me when if things are not sorted, so I would be able to take a discision on how to go forward.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> ummmmmmm, is she serious? She is willing to prostitute to pay a debt? Are you sure it is just car loans? Take a loan against your house and get it paid off and get rid of her.


More like, let her have her indecent proposal then get rid of her. You'll be $12,500 richer.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

You live in a country that 
A) has debtor's prison
B) throws people in jail without a trial 

What country is this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this a serious thread? $25,000 the going rate for prostitution? I think the rich guy could get it for a lot less.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yup, an Arab country. Its guilty until proven innocent. And in this country, if there is a olice case and thry catch you or knowck on your door, thats it.. Prison until you pay. You have people with no Joke in jail for just $500 to $5000, no out of jail card until you pay.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> Yup, an Arab country. Its guilty until proven innocent. And in this country, if there is a olice case and thry catch you or knowck on your door, thats it.. Prison until you pay. You have people with no Joke in jail for just $500 to $5000, no out of jail card until you pay.


Could your wife get stoned for being an adulteress?


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG wasn't there a movie about that a long time ago? I'd say ohh no no no to sex for money...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Dont they have their own currency or do they only accept dollars.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> OMG wasn't there a movie about that a long time ago? I'd say ohh no no no to sex for money...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Indecent Proposal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emb3425 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> We are having Financial problems, she had taken car loans and had put herself in quite some Debt. In the country we live in, if you have a bounced check and a case has been files, you go straight to jail, until the money sue is Paid!
> So, she informed me that this guy has offered her around $25,000 to close 2 debts, if I dont sort the money out, she would probably sleep with this guy for the money....
> I have 2 kids... and no way I can have her go to jail or something like that..


Don't they use a security interest for auto loans in your country? Can she just let them repossess, to avoid the debt or to reduce it at least? 

Also, can she transfer the cars to you, you take on the debt, and then if someone is jailed it would be you? Just thinking outside the box on this one.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Gooch78 said:


> Yup, an Arab country. Its guilty until proven innocent. And in this country, if there is a olice case and thry catch you or knowck on your door, thats it.. Prison until you pay. You have people with no Joke in jail for just $500 to $5000, no out of jail card until you pay.


Hi Gooch sorry you are here I was under the impression that she would also be disrespecting the family and not to mention yourself or I am I wrong ?? It sounds like you dont care if she has sex with another man or are just accepting it so she would not have to go to jail ?? I would consider adding another spouse maybe one who is more frugal in my opinion 

Good Luck


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

No, not in this country, defenitly jail for that, and I need solid proof, being cought in the act for me to file such a case, that means calling the cops while happening.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought about it, but they wouldnt let go of her checks, so Imagine I place my checks and they have hers and default on my checks, we both go to Jail!! the kids, straight to foster home.


----------



## emb3425 (Aug 21, 2011)

Usually auto loan companies require auto insurance. Are the cars insured?


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hell ya I care, Im trying to sort out the money myself


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

emb3425 said:


> Usually auto loan companies require auto insurance. Are the cars insured?


Yes, they sold one of the cars, but they hold the Check, the bank submitted the Bounced cheque, filed a case, even that they sold the car.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> Yup, an Arab country. Its guilty until proven innocent. And in this country, if there is a olice case and thry catch you or knowck on your door, thats it.. Prison until you pay. You have people with no Joke in jail for just $500 to $5000, no out of jail card until you pay.


So what is the penalty in that country for a wife that sleeps with another man to pay her debt. I see someone already asked this ...

I would assume that such a man is not going to forgive the debt for one time sex. 

Perhaps he wants her to service him indefinitly and when she says no he reports her. So this is blackmail. Is blackmail legal in your country?

In essence as long as she continues to be a prostitute he will not report her. All the while the interest goes up.

Will he be asking her not only to have sex with him at his whim but to also serve in a house of prostitution while she pays off the debt? So he becomes her pimp.

What are you really looking for on a marriage forum? Advice on whether to let your wife go to jail or be a sex slave for another man? Really? 

You do know it is just as likely that seh has sex with this and other men and still goes to jail. What would hold such a man to the deal? Not that you should allow it. I suggest if she does this you divorce her.

I also do not think it is noble for you to go to prison for her. That is a suckers choice as they say.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe a white woman in a 'black' country is really worth 25000.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> So what is the penalty in that country for a wife that sleeps with another man to pay her debt. I see someone already asked this ...
> 
> I would assume that such a man is not going to forgive the debt for one time sex.
> 
> ...


He cant report her, he would also go to jail!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> He cant report her, he would also go to jail!


Ok so I may have this wrong. This is just some guy willing to pay her money. He is not involved in the debt itself, or the bounced check or whatever.

Where did she find this guy?


----------



## emb3425 (Aug 21, 2011)

It seems like you'd just be asking for way too many problems. The unhealthy and undignified problem of your wife's sex with another man. Plus there is likely to be the damage to your marriage given that she'll lose all respect for you and maybe have eyes for the man who not only can help her financially but takes her to bed. Most men would not even consider this arrangement, but just to make clear since you've apparently decided to, I don't think this could end well.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Ok so I may have this wrong. This is just some guy willing to pay her money. He is not involved in the debt itself, or the bounced check or whatever.
> 
> Where did she find this guy?


This guy was a supplier to our company. He was married and his wife passed away a few years ago from cancer. He is a Nasty Paki, not to be a rasict or anything, but I have seen this dude, nasty ****! 
He acts like he is a man of God, but inreality he is going straight to hell. 
If he was a truerly sincere, he would lend this money until we are able to pay back, monthly or whatever.
Anyways, thanks for your responses.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses and listneing to what I had to say. All the best to All.


----------



## emb3425 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> Thank you all for your responses and listneing to what I had to say. All the best to All.


Okay, good luck and hopefully the advice given on the site will help.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

You would be selling your wife to another man. 

I would take death over that personally.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> You would be selling your wife to another man.
> 
> I would take death over that personally.


Me 2 beleive me, I would leave the same day with my kids! I would find out, and if that happends, its litterly hell break loose..


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

emb3425 said:


> It seems like you'd just be asking for way too many problems. The unhealthy and undignified problem of your wife's sex with another man. Plus there is likely to be the damage to your marriage given that she'll lose all respect for you and maybe have eyes for the man who not only can help her financially but takes her to bed. Most men would not even consider this arrangement, but just to make clear since you've apparently decided to, I don't think this could end well.


I didnt decide, she did. Should something happen, I know 200%, its over. Finito..


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Gooch78 said:


> No, not in this country, defenitly jail for that, and I need solid proof, being cought in the act for me to file such a case, that means calling the cops while happening.


Did you think about seeking asylum in another country? Not saying you should or not, but just wondering.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

keko said:


> Did you think about seeking asylum in another country? Not saying you should or not, but just wondering.


Yes, cant leave, she is banned from leaving the country. If you have a police case you cant leave the country. Any bounced cheque here is considered a crimanl offence, even if the amount is for $200.


----------

